# Reunion tour...



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2013)

The Rolling Stones are still touring, or they were as of a few months ago .... 
   I hope none of them drop while on stage. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2013/04/03/rolling-stones-announce-us-tour-dates/2048069/


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 28, 2013)

[FONT=georgia, serif]The Rolling Stones have announced a series of upcoming tour dates in an effort to make enough money to pay for Keith Richard's blood transfusions.

They are redoing a few of their songs to better reflect their age! It's the Meals on Steel Wheels tour.

Hey you Get off of my lawn
Angina
Anybody seen my car-keys hiding in the shadows

That's all I got right now.

I wouldn't go see them, because it costs way too much, but good for them if they can still get up and rock-n-roll. I  can't believe Keith Richards is still alive. Although he pretty much looks like the Un-dead![/FONT]


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 28, 2013)

_Love your make on the songs , very clever_


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

*My friend's daughter saw the Rolling Stones during their last tour and loved it.  She says they've still got it, an over the top experience, and had everyone on their feet the entire evening.  They are to be commended for hanging in there so long. And just as another member stated, it's amazing Keith Richards is still alive much less touring. 

JMO, great band that they are, even in their prime they were nothing to look at, most are gawdawful ugly, but have been/are with some of the most beautiful women in the world.  And that's what being a Rock & Roller can do for you, I hear, even without being the super Icons they are.    *


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 28, 2013)

The Stones are the only ones who would tempt me to a concert of any kind.  I even passed up a Leonard Cohen one but I'd be really troubled to miss the Stones.

I heard Keith Richards say in an interview that he was never as far gone into drugs and booze as the publicity painted him.  
It was part of their 'act'. The bad boys image.  I tend to believe that or he wouldn't be still around, or nearly as smart as he still is.  He sure looks the part though doesn't he? 



Also, I want some of whatever Jagger's on!  How does he still do that stuff?


----------



## That Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

Have you seen "Charlie is my Darling?"  It's been on the tube a lot, lately.  Old documentary of The Stones.  My favorite part is the guys being asked what they would like doing if they weren't musicians and Bill Wyman says, "I'm not a musician.  I'm just in a band."


----------

